# Q: about EQUAFLEECE



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Did I read right somewhere or was I dreaming it? That people put Equafleece jumpers on their dogs in the winter after their baths to keep them warm and to help dry them?? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep! Lola has a suit and a jumper- she uses them for snowy walks to keep warm and snowball- free, PJ's when its chilly, after a wet walk to keep warm and get dry and after a bath for the same reasons. Actually, she has been pretty much living in her suit the last couple of weeks as it is so cold and we are doing some building work at home so heating is limited!! She lurves her equafleece's


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

We have just bought the dog suit for Alfie as well as getting our prize!

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, Jeanie - they have loads of uses


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant. Thanks guys. 
Want to give her a bath tomorrow but usually I leave her dry naturally with a walk. 
But temp dropped this morning to 0degrees. So want to make sure she keeps warm. 

Thanks again x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Kess (Feb 22, 2012)

I use equafleeces for my cocker and cavalier. They're fab.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

is there any one place on line where every one gets the aquafleece, so i can go there and see just what they look like and prices,,,,,,,,,,lumpy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

www.equafleece.co.uk/
Here is the web address with all the different designs etc. Hope it helps to give an idea. They don't look anything very wonderful at all when you see them, but they really do their job very well - it surprised me how dry it keeps Teddy, even if really wet environments.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow and Jenna both have equafleeces, they are great for keeping them dry when it's raining, and drying them off when they have got wet. We use them a lot when we are away in our camper as the dogs spend a quite a bit of time lounging around outside the van , the fleeces stop them from getting cold from the ground, particularly grass.

Here is Meadow in her fleece when she was 10 weeks, we were staying on the Isle of Wight, the fleeces were great on the beach when it was windy and chilly. Not a brilliant photo as M looks as tho she has 2 tails! One is the chew stick she 'borrowed' from Jenna.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Doesn't Meadow look gorgeous in her fleece


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Little cutie, 

Well I showered Tilly the other day and put on the fleece straight away. Couldn't believe how fast she dried but on the downside she got loads of matts. So never again. 
It took me 2.15 hours to remove the matts over 2 days. 
She was allergic the poor thing, 


Jeanie x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think the Equafleece caused the matts, if I brush Izzy prior to bathing she dries fantastically wearing the Equafleece, the only downside is that the fur is quite flat, not fluffy and seems to matt less.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I had de matted her before the and thought she'd be nice and easy to brush when dry. Boy was I mistaken. Matt's ahoy is right. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Equafleeces cause matts on Betty even when dry...it's the friction between the material and their fur when running etc...I do not keep them on any longer than necessary,


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting one for Lola. Her coat (touch wood) so far hasn't matted at all and is shaggy rather than curly. Is the matting problem only an issue for dogs that are prone to matting anyway? N x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> I've been thinking about getting one for Lola. Her coat (touch wood) so far hasn't matted at all and is shaggy rather than curly. Is the matting problem only an issue for dogs that are prone to matting anyway? N x


I would say it is more likely. Ted has a much looser/wavy coat and although he is only 7 Months I can already tell his adult coat won't be as challenging as Betty's as her's was a nightmare by then already - she has VERY thick woolly fur.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you x


----------

